# protein skimmer in a folwr tank



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, i current work at a fresh/salt water fishstore, and im new there and new to salt water. everyone i work with has a different answer for this question. do i need a protein skimmer in a folwr tank? i was planing on in my sump having live rock and live sand, as well as a UV sterilizer and just basic ammonia chips and stuff like that. im setting up a 55 gallon tank with a 20 long sump and i've got an overflow box. i'm planning on getting the tank running soon and letting it cycle for around 2 months with the rock and sand in it before getting fish. i may add hermit crabs and stuff before the fish. so is the protein skimmer needed or just a waste unless i do corals? which i may do way later on but right now not planning on doing.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, you need a Skimmer on any tank over 30g. Unless you plan on doing 10-20% water changes every week, to keep your water parameters in check. Your Live Rock and Live Sand have bacteria in it, and other biologicals that will eat detrius out fo the water, but can't get it all. Now, the skimmer helps remove the detrius form the water column before it adds up. Now, in a FOWLR why not use a canister filter instead of a Sump. The fish don't mind Nitrates, but your snails and hermits do. You should be able to keep Trates to a relative number using a canister filter. Relative being around 40 or under.


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

i did sump instead of a canister filter because i didnt have the money for one and i already had a 20 long tank so i figured just turn it into a sump and i dont have space for any sort of hang on back stuff so if i wanted to do a protein skimmer itd have to go in there anyway.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Right on. No issues there. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Do the skimmer. It really makes a difference.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

protien skimmers originated as the solution to water changes.they have been refined and redesigned to the point of being superior filteration devices.They are the one piece of equipment that cost you what you pay (no parts,media or anything to replace.)Get a good one that can "travel "with you as grow into hobby(ie; best one you can get).Make sure you are oversized as there is a relatively unreachable "too much" with these.Read up on many different styles (venturi , pin wheel, old school air drive, to name a few.) GET ONE ! probably not from where you work though , unless they have great selection.Check internet and see ALL there is, not just what's offered.


----------

